# 12 bolt type "C" 70 GTO w/455



## Iraq 69 (May 4, 2013)

Hey All,
I have a 1970 GTO with the 455. The build sheet shows a change and I was told that the change note was for the line workers to install a type 'c' chevy 12 bolt. Is that like a Chevelle 12 bolt? Can someone educate me on this issue?
I am new to the GTO scene and need all the help I can get.
Thanks,
Marc:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes it's the same thing...455 cars were upgraded to 12 bolts


----------



## Iraq 69 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks,
Does that mean that I buy Chevy parts for the diff? Like a powertrax?
Does it still have the C clips?
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, Chevy parts but....what are your ultimate intentions for the car if i may ask?

With a mild 455 and street tires the factory rear should be fine. If the dragstrip, high hp and slicks are your ultimate intention then yes, the c-clips issue will have to be addressed. To me the weakest link on these rears is the fact that they were engineered to use the axle shaft itself as the inner race for the outer axle bearing along with the c-clip retention.

There are several solutions to this but they require altering the axle housing itself so if it is the original you may want to set it aside and put another 12 bolt, 9" Ford or Dana in its place.

And...I haven't mentioned it yet Marc but thanks for your service to our country. :cheers


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

You really have several options. Some C clip eliminators aren't suited for street use if they employ ball bearings, as these don't like side loading like you encountered when cornering. There are tapered roller type bearing eliminators that are better suited and street friendly. After-market axles are an option as well. Some are stronger, not tapered, and, made of better materials. They still use the "C" clips but are suitable for higher output engines, and require no modifications. Moser is one such supplier.


----------



## Iraq 69 (May 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the help...Alkygto, your welcome.
My intentions for the car is to have a great cruiser. No racing, just making tire smoke once in a while. I do want to install a power-trax so I have 2 black marks on the street instead of 1.
It has 3:07 gears and I intend to stay with those till the trans needs work. Then I'll go with more gears and an OD auto trans.
Thanks,
Marc:cheers


----------

